

Reddit's evolution towards self-referentiality - bhaumik
http://imgur.com/a/9nRp3
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;dataisbeautiful&#x2F;comments&#x2F;208s7x&#x2F;reddits_evolution_towards_selfreferentiality_oc&#x2F;
======
bhaumik
Discussion:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/208s7x/redd...](http://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/208s7x/reddits_evolution_towards_selfreferentiality_oc/)

